# Skier looking to buy board... fast advancing beginner?



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never heard of that board. If you are a rapidly-advancing beginner then you will "outgrow" a cheap, beginner board in about 6 days of riding. At your budget maybe look for a higher quality used board in good shape? Year-end closeouts should be right around the corner.

As for the boots, I say do _not_ buy a single-BOA boot. With only one BOA the boot will be too tight in one area or too loose in another, but not ever "right." Get a dual BOA if you're going to get BOA.

I'm a big fan of K2 bindings.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

If you're buying from sportchek... get the K2 WWW.. i believe that's the only decent board they carry. Or go to a local board shop. they always have old equipment on sale and will be able to help you find something in your budget. off the top of my head, board shops in the GTA i can think of are corbetts, hustler, saction, hogtown, sportinglife (at sherway) or sportinglife skis and bikes on yonge, sign of the skier, and boardsports..

I find that the people who work at sportinglife and sanction are a lot more helpful. if you really aren't sure if you'll stick with snowboarding and just want a set to learn on so you don't have to rent everytime. play it again sports? buy an entire setup for less than $120? and when u feel like a pro you can spend a ton of money on a nice set up.

hope that helps...

cheers


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i could be wrong but i think this thread was started in january:dunno:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure victoria stiles up there is a bot of some sort.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

Justin said:


> i could be wrong but i think this thread was started in january:dunno:


This. You guys need to check dates before you post in a thread. This is from January and is almost a year old.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> I'm pretty sure victoria stiles up there is a bot of some sort.


Yep. I'm going with spam bot.


----------

